# Just wondering....



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Just wondering. Who lives in the Lake Livingston area?
I know there's Kickapoo Duke, Sunbeam, Shadslinger, Lone Eagle, Danny O and Pet Spoon, Meadowlark....
Who else?


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

Ken...BlueEyeCowboy for one....



Reel Time said:


> Just wondering. Who lives in the Lake Livingston area?
> I know there's Kickapoo Duke, Sunbeam, Shadslinger, Lone Eagle, Danny O and Pet Spoon, Meadowlark....
> Who else?


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Lone Eagle said:


> Ken...BlueEyeCowboy for one....


Oh yeah, can't forget the cowboy. How about T-bone and LuckyD?


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

I live in South Montgomery County, Just North of The Woodlands, yet South of Conroe... Wish I lived on Livingston. LOL Wouldn't have to make that hour drive! Karl,(Gofish2day) and Charlie (GoneFishin') live right here close to me.


----------



## bonefish (Nov 24, 2006)

I live in Houston but have a place on the lake just south of the 190 bridge on the west side.


----------



## scott2h2 (Dec 24, 2009)

I live in Coldspring and can be pulling away from the dock 20 minutes after leaving my house.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

bonefish said:


> I live in Houston but have a place on the lake just south of the 190 bridge on the west side.


On the Kickapoo creek side or on the bigger part of the lake?


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

fredg lives on the lake near me


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

I live in Huntsville, close but not on the water.


----------



## RodBender54 (Aug 27, 2010)

I live in New Caney, but have a lake lot where I keep my boat. We try to go up on my days off. Holiday Harbor. West side of the lake.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Spurger, bout 40 mins away.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

East side of mid lake.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Carol, you could retire and move up here if you can get your dad to stop working.
Tell him, "Enough already! Lets go to the clean air and fresh water."
We have plenty of room for another couple of local "characters"


----------



## elpistolero45 (May 9, 2010)

By the dam.. not on the water.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Sunbeam said:


> Carol, you could retire and move up here if you can get your dad to stop working.
> Tell him, "Enough already! Lets go to the clean air and fresh water."
> We have plenty of room for another couple of local "characters"


We are thinking about a weekend place. He could retire
but he likes his work. I can't retire and afford the "toys" I like.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Reel Time said:


> We are thinking about a weekend place. He could retire
> but he likes his work. I can't retire and afford the "toys" I like.


Yea, those toys can be a real ball and chain. I have made lots of money in my life. Spent most of it on toys and the rest I just wasted.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Reel Time said:


> We are thinking about a weekend place.


We are going to sell our Cape Royale waterview house in the Spring/Summer. It's a sweet house, but we want a waterfront house. I guess we are glutton for punishment (waterfront taxes, bulkhead repair, etc.).

Danny


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

Sunbeam said:


> Carol, you could retire and move up here if you can get your dad to stop working.
> Tell him, "Enough already! Lets go to the clean air and fresh water."
> We have plenty of room for another couple of local "characters"


Carol, I fully agree with Sunbeam. Tell Ernie it's time to start enjoying life more. y'all come on up here and enjoy life with us.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Danny O said:


> We are going to sell our Cape Royale waterview house in the Spring/Summer. It's a sweet house, but we want a waterfront house. I guess we are glutton for punishment (waterfront taxes, bulkhead repair, etc.).
> 
> Danny


Just lower the boat and go!


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Some good local anglers who haven't posted in awhile....iCdeez who provides outstanding first hand info on the water quality in upper Kickapoo at Broken Arrow, Pete over in Woodville who in addition to being an outstanding all around angler also runs one of the very finest eating establishments in the area, and Rubber Ducky, who was really getting after the wb this spring and learning the south end, but I haven't talked to him in awhile. Good folks all...and certainly have to include BBjim who is a "virtual" member of 2cool...he gives me more fishing reports than the forum and also is a great partner out on the water. 

I'm 30 minutes or less from Kickapoo, Beacon Bay, and below the dam which are my three favorite places to fish on the lake...but waterfront has its appeal. Its a big advantage to be able to check the water conditions and make your decision on that real time data rather than from a distance. This morning all indications were no wind but when I hit the water, had a pretty good east wind kicking it up. You just can't beat first hand observations of the water. If the right situation comes along, may go for waterfront. 

Come on up to Livingston Carol & Ernie, it would be great to have you.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

He wants waterfront or not at all. He know what he wants and I am not going to get in his way. I think he could fish everyday of his life. The only way he would take a break from fishing is to go hunting!


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Danny O said:


> We are going to sell our Cape Royale waterview house in the Spring/Summer. It's a sweet house, but we want a waterfront house. I guess we are glutton for punishment (waterfront taxes, bulkhead repair, etc.).
> 
> Danny


Yup...I agree. HOWEVER, I find myself getting too lazy to take the boat out of the water and trailer it more than once per year to fish Trinity Bay in the fall. And it is a long haul by water at night to some of the better fishing. 
But all things considered, being on the water, with the grandkids swimming, is what brings them and their parents to see us. Quick fishing is an extra benefit. And I've caught WB off my dock until my arms hurt.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Tell Ernie I'm ready to go fishing, and to make it close to Beacon Bay. Livingston is a jewel of a lake that has not been over populated yet and seems to have some time to go before it could. On the investment end, it is at least break even for most, knowing him those odds would much better!


----------



## rocket34 (Jul 7, 2009)

We live in the Woodlands. I had a small weekend place for about 8 years on the main lake. About three years ago I moved up to a larger place in Indiam Hills which is intended as our retirement home. We really enjoyed the weekend home and that is what convinced us to retire to Lake Livingston rather than some of the other options we considered. I am getting close to the big day. I hope to be a weekday fisherman by the spring.

I always hated launching and retrieving my boat at a crowded ramp. The push button launching from a boat house is by itself enough reason to invest in a weekend place.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

shadslinger said:


> Tell Ernie I'm ready to go fishing, and to make it close to Beacon Bay. Livingston is a jewel of a lake that has not been over populated yet and seems to have some time to go before it could. On the investment end, it is at least break even for most, knowing him those odds would much better!


SS, he is mostly a LMB fisherman. He would want to fish for them and crappie so he is looking at the upper parts of the lake.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

He fishes for green trout? that's okay, he still a fine fellow, lol!


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

The old saying,"If you build it they will come"
TDOT is going full bore on the I-69 upgrade of US59. In another two years we will have six lanes of concrete access control hyway into Livingston. Now it is only 55 minutes from Goodrich to Bush Intl. airport and will get better.
i already know a dozen people that drive to Houston and Baytown to work.
With fast access to northern Harris county and property value 1/3 of the west side of Houston, we are going to see some real growth here.
When I came to Houston in 1967, Conroe was a sleepy town on the new I45. Then Exxon and Shell moved thousands of Yankees down here from NYC. 
Wow, a three bedroom brick in the country for only $100,000 with only a 1 1/2 drive to work. And we all know the rest of the story.
Better look now because when Ol' Barry Soetoro is gone, real estate is going to get expensive in these parts.


----------



## RPH (May 14, 2010)

Mid lake west side. Nice place to live


----------



## fredg (Jan 1, 2010)

As Duke mentioned, we're on Kickapoo, and on the water. Like others, I got tired of trailering and love the push-button launch and live-time go/no go decisions. We only moved in this year, so spending more time learning the water than actual fishing. We are among the ones who commute to Houston. Fortunately we telecommute from here a few days each week, so the commute is less of a burden. When we were in a "normal" neighborhood, I didn't want to go outside. Up here on the water, I don't want to go inside. We're happy that we took the leap.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

fredg said:


> As Duke mentioned, we're on Kickapoo, and on the water. Like others, I got tired of trailering and love the push-button launch and live-time go/no go decisions. We only moved in this year, so spending more time learning the water than actual fishing. We are among the ones who commute to Houston. Fortunately we telecommute from here a few days each week, so the commute is less of a burden. When we were in a "normal" neighborhood, I didn't want to go outside. Up here on the water, I don't want to go inside. We're happy that we took the leap.


Dad likes the Kickapoo area. We are concentrating our efforts there. I hope to meet you sometime.
RT


----------



## Ol' Basshole (Sep 25, 2010)

I live in Livingston


----------



## luckyD (Jun 13, 2010)

New Caney, Northcrest subdivision off of 242


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

fredg said:


> We are among the ones who commute to Houston.


Me too. Downtown Houston.


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

Moved up here last FEB in a blinding snowstorm LOL.. We live on the water in Twin Harbors on Kickapoo and love it so much. Here's the reason.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

wwind3 said:


> Moved up here last FEB in a blinding snowstorm LOL.. We live on the water in Twin Harbors on Kickapoo and love it so much. Here's the reason.


Oh my. I hope my dad doesn't see this pic. Beautiful! Yeah, that's reason enough.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

I'm real looking forward to see Ernie up here a lot more. I don't get to chew the fat with many who I must call "Sir" out of respect to my elders.


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

lucky for me, I get to sleep all over the place usually in tx but sometimes I get to travel. But a day or two in the big cities have me longing for the woods, and a ride on the water. I complain a lot but how many get to go fishing at sun up and then go to work.....or work then fish in the afternoon. I ve always liked country living...but I am afraid the city will catch us soon enough. then again few wanna make the 2 hr drive to houston in traffic.....water access is the only way to go. But this year I have trailed my boat to most places I have put in. I personally like being able to trail my boat that way i can fish several places.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Thank you for all the replies. We have looked at about 12 waterfront homes and we are leaning towards the Kickapoo creek area.


----------



## hi rise fishing (Oct 23, 2009)

I "live" in a high-rise condo at the Houston Galleria. On the weekends I get to REALLY live, when I stay in my little place on Cape Royale! My boat is in a slip at the marina. It takes 5 minutes to lower her into the water and ease out onto the lake. For me, it is the best mental health tonic possible.
I've been a Livingston resident for 6 years, and really love the lake. It can be a really frustrating place to fish, but I'm learning.
Tom


----------



## mwood454 (Jun 2, 2007)

Me. I live just south of the old 190 boat launch in Point Blank. My boat house is on the charts and looks like a heliocopter landing.:cheers:


----------



## Boatless Potlicker (Oct 5, 2009)

We live just south of the 190 Kickapoo bridge, and it has been so much fun with friends and family. There is nothing better than thinking...I want to go throw out some jugs, and then be on the water five minutes later. I just hope I'm not taking anything for granted. We are renting the house, but we will be staying on Livingston so help us God!
:texasflag


----------

